# aluminum wing



## eatdirt (Feb 10, 2003)

I was just wondering what u guys thought... do you think the 3.5se would look good with an aluminum wing? If anyone has one on there ride please post pics of it... would like to see what it looks like... in fact.. if you have any pics of any wing besides the stock one I would like to see it... thanks

-Bo


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Are you talking about this type of spoiler? 









Please say it aint so.....


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

that is gay and you should be slapped for even thinking it, biggest waste of $ plus looks like ass.....FUGLY, IMO


----------



## eatdirt (Feb 10, 2003)

I havent seen it done yet, so I dont know if it's fuggly! and I know what a friggen wing looks like... I wana know what it looks like on the 3.5se! It might look like ass (which it probably does), or for some odd reason it might actually look good on it. so if anyone has any pics of the se's with somthing other than the factory spoiler I wanna see it


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I posted the pic just for clarification hence the "?". To date no one that I know of has done it because it would look like crap in a big way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! DON'T DO IT.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

It's gonna happen sooner or later..some one is going to turn it into a Civtima


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

sadly that is ture


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The Borla car was the closest I've seen to rice....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Don't know exactly if the Alba Altima comes close to rice, but it's pretty close.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Willy is right. It is inevitable. So we might as well say that we know who did it first...


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

already saw one, its been done, its been gay, it will always be gay, if you want you can be gay with him and get a alum. spoiler and maybe you want to get a nice yellow paintjob with some nice yellow neon wheel accents


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

^^^ ouch


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

Do it and see how it looks. Be sure to post some pics for us to "admire".


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

AltimaFr3ak03 said:


> *already saw one, its been done, its been gay, it will always be gay, if you want you can be gay with him and get a alum. spoiler and maybe you want to get a nice yellow paintjob with some nice yellow neon wheel accents *


Gee, tell us how you REALLY feel....


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

hehe i know im a harsh bastage

EDIT: i just dont like to see our cars trashed like that, they are supposed to be classy and sleek when you rice it, its just like i wanna go trade it in and get a G35 cuz you'll never see one of those suckers riced


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

AltimaFr3ak03 said:


> *hehe i know im a harsh bastage
> 
> EDIT: ... get a G35 cuz you'll never see one of those suckers riced *


Wouldn't be so sure about that. That's what we all thought about our beautiful Altimas back in the day...


----------

